# After e-Bike purchase did you?



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

I’m thinking about getting a Turbo Levo comp, but wondering if I will ever ride my regular mt bike again. What have your experiences been?


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

Phantomtracer said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Turbo Levo comp, but wondering if I will ever ride my regular mt bike again. What have your experiences been?


I commute on my ebike(s) every day. I use my several mountain bikes and gravel bikes just as much as before. But now I can ride to work also.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

This is my Fatboy that I purchased in November, 2015. Put several thousand miles on her and spent a small fortune outfitting it with front and rear Surly racks, along with a complete Ortlieb pannier system for front, rear and the top of the rear rack, to boot. Brooks Cambium17 saddle sprung by a Crane Creek Thudbuster LT. Then I branched into a dyno hub and lighting system, sparing no expense in doing so; Schmidt SON28 dyno hub powering a Busch & Muller IQ-X front headlamp and Schmidt SON rear tail lamp. Also have a Busch E-Werks charging kit to charge up any electronics I may buy in the future. Then, I started reading up on these things and wound up with this: 







Haibike Full FatSix. Yamaha PW drive system. Cane Creek Ergo bar ends (I also have them on the Fatboy; they simply are the best, imo). Portland Design Works rear rack with the accompanying Revelate Terrapin dry bag made for this rack. Old Man Mountain Front Sherpa rack along with 2 Ortlieb QL2.1 Large Office bags (for extended day tripping & overnighting) along with an Ortlieb Ultimate6 large handlebar bag. Future plans are an OMM rear rack to accompany Ortlieb pannier bags & a trunk bag. Along with another dyno hub lighting system like what is on the Fatboy.

What can I say? Since getting the Haibike in March 2016, I've hardly pedaled the Fatboy. Why is that? Well for starters, it's more fun, especially in the Standard and High power settings. Where once stiff headwinds were a big pain on the Fatboy, it's no longer a consideration. I can put as much into the ride as I ever could with the Fatboy and with a press of the control button, the bike takes on a dimension the old analog bike could never be. Great if you want to beat that severe thunderstorm bearing down on you....or if the loss of daylight in the autumn and winter months is putting a crimp on how far out you want to go. An added plus is the dual suspension, which for me, is a blessing as I do most of my riding on asphalt around my homebase. NJ roads are quite beat up and with the Fatboy, I feel every bump.

In about roughly 16 months of riding the Haibike, I've got 5300 miles on the odometer. Not a lick of trouble with the bike or the Yamaha drive system. I'm a believer.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

You won’t get a lot of replies here because most posters haven’t purchased an ebike. They are waiting for society to accept them in the states, before they jump in. Actually, after I bought my first ebike I upped my shares in Samsung and drank a post ride 12 pk. Good times. Sarcasm aside, yes you will still want to rock your Mtb and good idea to because emtbs aren’t allowed in a lot of places and also makes downhills a little more fun.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> View attachment 1213094
> 
> This is my Fatboy that I purchased in November, 2015. Put several thousand miles on her and spent a small fortune outfitting it with front and rear Surly racks, along with a complete Ortlieb pannier system for front, rear and the top of the rear rack, to boot. Brooks Cambium17 saddle sprung by a Crane Creek Thudbuster LT. Then I branched into a dyno hub and lighting system, sparing no expense in doing so; Schmidt SON28 dyno hub powering a Busch & Muller IQ-X front headlamp and Schmidt SON rear tail lamp. Also have a Busch E-Werks charging kit to charge up any electronics I may buy in the future. Then, I started reading up on these things and wound up with this:
> View attachment 1213095
> ...


Solid bikes! My brother has that identical Haibike. Well, not as pimped as yours and loves it. That's some solid miles for fat tires. Ride on?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Not all trails in my area allow e-bikes but if given the choice I almost always take the e-bike.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks much, Gutch! You should ask your brother if he'd consider posting up his ride reports, likes and dislikes about his Full FatSix. It'd be good to compare notes. 

Mike


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

My wife now uses her e-cargo bike as her townie pretty much 100% of the time, even when there's no cargo involved. And she has not one but two other town bikes, both of which are quite nice. 

So put me down for another vote for "you probably won't ride your normal bike anymore".

-Walt


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought my wife a levo. She races xc on her normal bike (rigid singlespeed) and does most of her training on it, but the ebike still gets ridden fairly often. Most of the reasons she uses that bike is to help with the differences in our fitness levels though, so I'm not sure how much it would be ridden if she was as fast as me on her regular bike.

Without a doubt though, she has at least as much fun if not more on the ebike, and she still gets a great workout.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

On the many ebike legal MTB trails near me, I am about 50/50 eMTB vs. my enduro bike. Unfortunately the Forest Service singletrack is not open to ebikes, so I have no choice there. I do ride the ebike on Forest Service 4x4/motorcycle trails near me, and it is a total blast. Singletrack is not the only way to have fun on an MTB, whether an eMTB or a regular MTB. I've ridden a few roads on my eMTB that I haven't ridden in decades on my MTB because they are so steep and rocky that climbing them on an MTB kind of sucks.

Here is one: https://traildamage.com/reports/kingston-peak-170729/

That is prime eMTB right there.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Walt said:


> My wife now uses her e-cargo bike as her townie pretty much 100% of the time, even when there's no cargo involved. And she has not one but two other town bikes, both of which are quite nice.
> 
> So put me down for another vote for "you probably won't ride your normal bike anymore".
> 
> -Walt


Never underestimate, the power of the e-side!!!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Thanks much, Gutch! You should ask your brother if he'd consider posting up his ride reports, likes and dislikes about his Full FatSix. It'd be good to compare notes.
> 
> Mike


I would but he has six kids and is a buried in big corporate bullshit. He doesn't even have time to wipe properly!


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

It depends... I happen to still ride my MTB on shorter trails, more technical stuff where an ebike weight would be a liability. But for the longer, fast flowy trails, my ebike is the one I will ride 100% of the time. I would say 20 MTB / 80 EMTB /% right now.


----------



## jeffkill (Jul 26, 2005)

I bought a Turbo Levo and loved it. Then 2 months later I picked up a 2019 Stumpjumer and ended up selling the Levo. They're fun bikes, but I prefer the SJ. Might pickup another Levo at some point.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The force runs strong in you.. young ebiker. You have shaken the dark side. It is your destiny! 👊 cool, new stumpy’s are nice.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Walt said:


> My wife now uses her e-cargo bike as her townie pretty much 100% of the time, even when there's no cargo involved. And she has not one but two other town bikes, both of which are quite nice.
> 
> So put me down for another vote for "you probably won't ride your normal bike anymore".
> 
> -Walt


You know...this is an excellent time to ask you guys what brakes you have on your e-bikes. Because my hub conversion went from a 38 lb bike (including rear rack) to a 56 lb bike. I went from overbraked with hydraulic SLX (basically XT) front and Deore M615 rear, to underbraked. The mountain I went back down two days ago was so steep that I'm just developing blisters on my fingers now. Both ring fingers blistered because I had to use three fingers to stop, two fingers WOULD NOT stop me down the mountain with a 56-lb e-bike. And you have to admit those brakes above are not exactly horrible. Is anyone upgrading to Shimano Saints because of this downhill issue?

So to answer the question, unless I get way better brakes, a mid-drive, and an e-bike that's not more than say 45 lbs at the most, there is absolutely no way I'd ever ditch a pedal bike because of the issue above. I need to brake properly downhill, period.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

richj8990 said:


> You know...this is an excellent time to ask you guys what brakes you have on your e-bikes. Because my hub conversion went from a 38 lb bike (including rear rack) to a 56 lb bike. I went from overbraked with hydraulic SLX (basically XT) front and Deore M615 rear, to underbraked. The mountain I went back down two days ago was so steep that I'm just developing blisters on my fingers now. Both ring fingers blistered because I had to use three fingers to stop, two fingers WOULD NOT stop me down the mountain with a 56-lb e-bike. And you have to admit those brakes above are not exactly horrible. Is anyone upgrading to Shimano Saints because of this downhill issue?
> 
> So to answer the question, unless I get way better brakes, a mid-drive, and an e-bike that's not more than say 45 lbs at the most, there is absolutely no way I'd ever ditch a pedal bike because of the issue above. I need to brake properly downhill, period.


Shimano now has four-piston XT brakes that they created specifically because of the problems you are having.

BR-M8020

https://www.bike-components.de/blog/en/2018/02/review-shimano-xt-br-m8020-4-piston-disc-brakes/


----------



## Tracer16 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a Santa Cruz tallboy and a turbo levo fsr. Depends on where and whom I'm riding with. The Tallboy I would say is more fun and flickable so If I'm feeling spunky I take it. If I'm not feeling it or I'm going on a death march with my racer buddies I'll take the ebike. I ride them about equally. I actually ride more now that I have the ebike because I don't have to kill myself on the hills.


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

First post here so hello. I have a 2017 Haibike Xduro AllMtn 8.0 and it basically got me back into Mtn Biking. I end up still riding non-e bikes pretty frequently though, because my family and extended family has found out how great they are, so I often have to "lend" it to them when we ride together.



richj8990 said:


> You know...this is an excellent time to ask you guys what brakes you have on your e-bikes. Because my hub conversion went from a 38 lb bike (including rear rack) to a 56 lb bike. I went from overbraked with hydraulic SLX (basically XT) front and Deore M615 rear, to underbraked. The mountain I went back down two days ago was so steep that I'm just developing blisters on my fingers now. Both ring fingers blistered because I had to use three fingers to stop, two fingers WOULD NOT stop me down the mountain with a 56-lb e-bike. And you have to admit those brakes above are not exactly horrible. Is anyone upgrading to Shimano Saints because of this downhill issue?
> 
> So to answer the question, unless I get way better brakes, a mid-drive, and an e-bike that's not more than say 45 lbs at the most, there is absolutely no way I'd ever ditch a pedal bike because of the issue above. I need to brake properly downhill, period.


Magura MT7 Hydraulic Disc with 203 mm Front Rotor and 180 mm Rear Rotor, Magura MT7 HC-Lever, Carbotecture, Reach Adjust, 4 Piston Calipers.

That brake system with 3" tires is a bit much for even the 48-lb bike I have. I keep grabbing too much front brake and almost ending up on my ass.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

honkinunit said:


> Shimano now has four-piston XT brakes that they created specifically because of the problems you are having.
> 
> BR-M8020
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/blog/en/2018/02/review-shimano-xt-br-m8020-4-piston-disc-brakes/


I run these on my Mtb and emtb. Happy with them.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Gutch said:


> I run these on my Mtb and emtb. Happy with them.


What if I first try 180mm ice tech rotors, same calipers/pads as before, would that at least help maybe 20-30% more?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

richj8990 said:


> You know...this is an excellent time to ask you guys what brakes you have on your e-bikes. Because my hub conversion went from a 38 lb bike (including rear rack) to a 56 lb bike. I went from overbraked with hydraulic SLX (basically XT) front and Deore M615 rear, to underbraked. The mountain I went back down two days ago was so steep that I'm just developing blisters on my fingers now. Both ring fingers blistered because I had to use three fingers to stop, two fingers WOULD NOT stop me down the mountain with a 56-lb e-bike. And you have to admit those brakes above are not exactly horrible. Is anyone upgrading to Shimano Saints because of this downhill issue?
> 
> So to answer the question, unless I get way better brakes, a mid-drive, and an e-bike that's not more than say 45 lbs at the most, there is absolutely no way I'd ever ditch a pedal bike because of the issue above. I need to brake properly downhill, period.


Wait, your brakes don't work now because your bike gained 18 lbs? That ain't it. Fix your brakes. :lol:


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

richj8990 said:


> What if I first try 180mm ice tech rotors, same calipers/pads as before, would that at least help maybe 20-30% more?


Larger diameter rotors and better brake pads. And make sure the brakes are in proper working order.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, what LBB said. I also run 203mm ice tech front and rear. Well worth it. The 4 piston will give you better modulation.


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Ride both and enjoy both. Given a choice on a big ride I'd always prefer the LEVO. That ratio of climb to fun here in the Bay Area kind of sucks. If it's allowed I'd ride the LEVO. Just another type of bicycle in the shed for me.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> On the many ebike legal MTB trails near me, I am about 50/50 eMTB vs. my enduro bike. Unfortunately the Forest Service singletrack is not open to ebikes, so I have no choice there. I do ride the ebike on Forest Service 4x4/motorcycle trails near me, and it is a total blast. Singletrack is not the only way to have fun on an MTB, whether an eMTB or a regular MTB. I've ridden a few roads on my eMTB that I haven't ridden in decades on my MTB because they are so steep and rocky that climbing them on an MTB kind of sucks.
> 
> Here is one: https://traildamage.com/reports/kingston-peak-170729/
> 
> That is prime eMTB right there.


Kingston on a EMTB would be great fun. I've ridden it on a dirt bike and that was great but I long ago sold my dirt bikes and EMTB seems to scratch the same itch as a moto from my few demos and so much easier to deal with. Not saying EMTB is like moto nescarrily but it allows for the same light hearted exploration.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

life behind bars said:


> Larger diameter rotors and better brake pads. And make sure the brakes are in proper working order.


When you ride a 56 lb bike you sure do appreciate a 33 lb pedal bike. And the ease of braking downhill. Replaced the Deore rear brakes today, waiting on ice rotors.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

notb said:


> First post here so hello. I have a 2017 Haibike Xduro AllMtn 8.0 and it basically got me back into Mtn Biking. I end up still riding non-e bikes pretty frequently though, because my family and extended family has found out how great they are, so I often have to "lend" it to them when we ride together.
> 
> Magura MT7 Hydraulic Disc with 203 mm Front Rotor and 180 mm Rear Rotor, Magura MT7 HC-Lever, Carbotecture, Reach Adjust, 4 Piston Calipers.
> 
> That brake system with 3" tires is a bit much for even the 48-lb bike I have. I keep grabbing too much front brake and almost ending up on my ass.


Yeah I was checking out the Magura's, it looks like the MT7 and the Shimano Saint on the front are both around $225 with the levers but w/o the hoses and rotors. That's not cheap but if I need them to avoid blisters I'll buy one of them. I'm still leaning a bit towards Saints later just because I'm familiar with Shimano.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> Shimano now has four-piston XT brakes that they created specifically because of the problems you are having.
> 
> BR-M8020
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/blog/en/2018/02/review-shimano-xt-br-m8020-4-piston-disc-brakes/


You mean downhill? Or to satisfy the insatiable need to fiddle/upgrade? Because 4 pot brakes weren't created for ebikes...at all. But that's funny, so thanks for the laugh.

They also just released a 4 pot Deore level brake without much fanfare if it helps. There are a couple threads floating around here about them. Looks promising for stonger brakes on a budget.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

E bike is titanium fat bike hard tail with add on's is now probably 65 lb. Regular bike is S works Stumpjumper FSR 27.5 at 23.5 lb. At first I was riding both about 50% of the time. After two years I have not ridden the S works for two months now. In that length of time I have put 1,700 miles on the e bike. 236 miles this week. I will probably sell the S works. 

The future of e bikes is probably two e bikes sold for every regular bike (excluding box store bikes)


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

PierreR said:


> The future of e bikes is probably two e bikes sold for every regular bike (excluding box store bikes)


I have serious doubt that eBikes will ever match pedal bikes 1 for 1, They will never sell twice as many as pedal bikes.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

PierreR said:


> E bike is titanium fat bike hard tail with add on's is now probably 65 lb. Regular bike is S works Stumpjumper FSR 27.5 at 23.5 lb. At first I was riding both about 50% of the time. After two years I have not ridden the S works for two months now. In that length of time I have put 1,700 miles on the e bike. 236 miles this week. I will probably sell the S works.
> 
> The future of e bikes is probably two e bikes sold for every regular bike (excluding box store bikes)


Yeah, you're prolly right. That Stumpy is worthless so I'd be glad to send you my address so I can recycle it for you since it's just taking up space.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Klurejr said:


> I have serious doubt that eBikes will ever match pedal bikes 1 for 1, They will never sell twice as many as pedal bikes.


Post saved for future reference


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

noapathy said:


> Yeah, you're prolly right. That Stumpy is worthless so I'd be glad to send you my address so I can recycle it for you since it's just taking up space.


It's not the newest 27.5. It's a 2008 conversion but its in damned good condition and done very well. Completely different feel to the bike as a 27.5 than a 26. Much preferred as a 27.5. I bought it three years old. I let the doctor take the big depreciation hit in the recession.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

PierreR said:


> It's not the newest 27.5. It's a 2008 conversion but its in damned good condition and done very well. Completely different feel to the bike as a 27.5 than a 26. Much preferred as a 27.5. I bought it three years old. I let the doctor take the big depreciation hit in the recession.


You speak the gibberish well. I already have too many actual bikes (mostly 26 that'll stay that way). Save this for "future reference". I'll never buy a motorcycle bike except for commuting.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

noapathy said:


> You mean downhill? Or to satisfy the insatiable need to fiddle/upgrade? Because 4 pot brakes weren't created for ebikes...at all. But that's funny, so thanks for the laugh.
> 
> They also just released a 4 pot Deore level brake without much fanfare if it helps. There are a couple threads floating around here about them. Looks promising for stonger brakes on a budget.


Glad you know everything. Except you don't. The 8020 brake primary market is ebikes.

Try this: https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/a20016195/shimano-deore-xt-brakes-e-bike-cranks/

Shimano is adding two key items to its Deore XT line this fall, both aimed squarely at the e-MTB market and its Steps E-8000 group.

A new four-piston Deore XT caliper is claimed to add 20 percent more braking power, compared to the existing BR-8000 two-piston caliper. This new four-piston caliper is compatible with the existing Deore XT M8000 lever so it will be offered as a stand-alone upgrade piece for $120 (per caliper), and as a complete pre-bled set with lever for $200 (per wheel). Both will be available by this December.

Although this brake caliper is mostly intended for heavier e-mountain bikes, aggressive trail and enduro riders can also benefit from the extra power."


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

The brakes are a good development, it adds further separation between mountain bikes and E-motorized bikes.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

PierreR said:


> E bike is titanium fat bike hard tail with add on's is now probably 65 lb. Regular bike is S works Stumpjumper FSR 27.5 at 23.5 lb. At first I was riding both about 50% of the time. After two years I have not ridden the S works for two months now. In that length of time I have put 1,700 miles on the e bike. 236 miles this week. I will probably sell the S works.
> 
> The future of e bikes is probably two e bikes sold for every regular bike (excluding box store bikes)


 Cuz everyone want to ride a 50-60- lb. bike? Um. No.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> Glad you know everything. Except you don't. The 8020 brake primary market is ebikes.


Glad you believe everything you read. :lol:

In case you missed it, e-motos are being marketed pretty heavily right now.


----------



## GT58 (Mar 20, 2017)

Klurejr said:


> I have serious doubt that eBikes will ever match pedal bikes 1 for 1, They will never sell twice as many as pedal bikes.


I've said things like that and it's turn around to bit me


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

Phantomtracer said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Turbo Levo comp, but wondering if I will ever ride my regular mt bike again. What have your experiences been?


did a ride 2 days ago on my Devinci Marshall after a couple months on the eMTB. Kind of miss the flickable trail geometry on some of the many techy trails I frequent that the regular bike provides. While the eMTB has more amazing flow DH trail, enduro-trail capability. But then that doesn't have so much to do with the ebike being an ebike, instead with the ebike being based on what I consider an enduro bike (Rocky Mtn Altitude 150mm) vs my Devinci being a trail bike (115mm).

the climbs are different. On the Devinci I try to get some rest/recovery on the downhills. on the ebike the rest/recovery comes on the uphills.

But in summer I mainly ride road bikes. Since fall/winter is my main MTB season, I think it will be more of a balance of riding each kind of bike, maybe even ride the non-ebike more because of the shorter daylight time to get in a workout. Not that the eMTB is not a workout.

Now I'm thinking of getting a third bike for the lift assist bike parks. The ebike would be perfect, but not allowed there yet


----------

